Ask HN: Does blockchain still show promise, or is it all but dead? - atsushin
======
ronanyeah
Cyprus have started using blockchain to battle Covid.

[https://cointelegraph.com/news/cyprus-hospital-ready-to-
stor...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/cyprus-hospital-ready-to-store-
covid-19-test-results-on-blockchain)

------
brianolson
(I work for a blockchain company.) It is still a useful pattern. It was
definitely overhyped. There is still a useful core value proposition there and
the market will settle out towards where it makes sense.

